# How many of you MMA folks switched from something else?



## blackxpress (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm looking for some informed opinions here.  Most of my training has been in Wado Ryu and JJJ with some Law Enforcement SD tactics.  I haven't trained in over a year.  I moved to the Dayton, OH area a year and a half ago and there are no Wado schools here.  I trained for a couple of months in Kenpo but didn't stick with it.  Anyway, I'm really jonesing to get back into training and have an opportunity to train with Jorge Gurgel at this place: http://www.ohiomma.com/ 

I'm thinking about signing up for the MMA course, which would allow me to take whatever classes I want.  I'm interested in taking Muay Thai and BJJ.  I have some experience with BJJ so pretty much know what to expect there.  I've watched a lot of Muay Thai but have never actually gloved up.  I watched Jorge teach a Muay Thai class the other night and it was INTENSE.  

Anyway, not sure what I'm looking for here.  I guess I would just like to hear from those of you who came to MMA from karate or other traditional Asian arts.  How easy was the transition?  General comments, etc.  Fire away!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Everyone I know over the age of about twenty who does MMA has come from another style.
Wado is a good style to come from as if you have learned the Bunkai of the katas plus the Ohyo Gumite you will have already done some juijitsu so it won't be so new to you even without any previous knowledge of BJJ.. The shorter stances in Wado are ideal too.
It isn't a big change to be honest and much of what you learned in Wado will work in MMA, get in there and enjoy!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 2, 2009)

Lot's, MMA clubs didn't really exist not too long ago, so anyone that's been involved in martial arts for more then a few years likely came from somewhere else first.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't consider myself as "switched" from a TMA to MMA, but I did come from a light FMA background/understanding and wanted more training partners and increased athleticism.

The great thing is: a lot of what I learned in the Filipino arts has direct application to MMA. I'm sure the same goes for other arts in relation to MMA.

Have fun! I hear good things about that school. Jorge Gurgel and Rich Franklin are some of my favorite fighters.


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 2, 2009)

The younger crop of MMA guys might have started in MMA alone.  As was said, us older guys almost certainly started somewhere else, even if only by degrees with shootfighting or pancration.

I've incorporated MMA training, competed there; but switched is too strong a term.  I still practice out of my base art as well.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't leave my base art either, but yeah 25 years of TKD, 20 of FMA (way less frequent), quite a few others etc. I love the honesty in MMA training, we could bring a lot of that back into some of the arts.


----------

